# [solved] Farbe in den Konsolen

## thrashed

sowie auf der 'echten' Konsole als auch in den X-consolen.

habe diesen thread gefunden.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74765&highlight=console+farbe

das mit ailias würde eigentlich klappen, aber nur bis zum neustart. wo schreibe ich den alias rein, damit der dauerhaft erahalten bleibt.

das einzige was bei meiner console färbig ist, ist

user@hostname $

sonst ist alles grau, in der echten sowie auch in den X Konsolen.

ich habe eine .bashrc nach anleitung in meinen homedirectory erstellt. wobei eigentlich nebensächlich. ich würde das mit den farben gerne zum systemstandard machen. /etc/DIR_COLORS sieht auch gut aus. nur farbe habe ich trotzdem keine.

wenn ich das mit den alias für alle user dauerhat eintragen könnte wäre mir schon mal geholfen  :Smile: 

danke schon einmal, lg

thrashed!Last edited by thrashed on Mon Jan 24, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> das mit ailias würde eigentlich klappen, aber nur bis zum neustart. wo schreibe ich den alias rein, damit der dauerhaft erahalten bleibt.

 Ich nehme an, das war als Frage gemeint? Wenn ja, solltest du mal den Abschnitt 'INVOCATION' in der Manpage deiner Shell lesen.

 *Quote:*   

> das einzige was bei meiner console färbig ist, ist
> 
> user@hostname $

 Reicht doch?

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich das mit den alias für alle user dauerhat eintragen könnte wäre mir schon mal geholfen 

 Dann tu das.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## total_planlos

im /etc/skel/ verzeichnis liegt eine datei namens .bashrc!! die aufmachen und unter die alias diese zeile schreiben: source /etc/profile! danach die .bashrc nach /root/ und nach /home/user/ kopieren und sich anschließend in die konsole neu einloggen!!! danach solltest fuer user und root farben haben!

----------

## marc

```
/etc/profile #systemweit
```

----------

## thrashed

 *total_planlos wrote:*   

> im /etc/skel/ verzeichnis liegt eine datei namens .bashrc!! die aufmachen und unter die alias diese zeile schreiben: source /etc/profile! danach die .bashrc nach /root/ und nach /home/user/ kopieren und sich anschließend in die konsole neu einloggen!!! danach solltest fuer user und root farben haben!

 

Hallo!

Danke für deinen TIP.

Habe meine bashrc geöffnet und dieses hinzugefügt:

```
$ cat /etc/skel/.bashrc 

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 azarah Exp $

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup.  This

# file *should generate no output* or it will break the scp and rcp commands.

# colors for ls, etc.

eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

alias d="ls --color"

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

alias ll="ls --color -l"

source /etc/profile

# Change the window title of X terminals 

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt|Eterm|eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;              

        screen)                 

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;              

esac                            

                                

##uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

#[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

```

diese .bashrc habe ich nach /root und nach /home/meinuser kopiert. wenn ich mich nun einlogge, habe ich nun leider noch immer keine färbige shell. rechner wurde in der zwischenzeit auch mal runtergefahren, somit müsste dann ja auch mal alles neu eingelesen worden sein.

und ansonsten wegen der frage von deever bzgl dem WOZU?

ist ja wirklich dienlich zur unterscheidung von ordnern und gewissen files  :Smile: 

habe man bash gelesen, finde aber unter 'INVOCATION' nichts wie ich einen alias dauerhaft setze  :Sad: 

----------

## total_planlos

wenn du z.B. ins /etc/ verzeichnis gehst und dann ls --color eingibst, hast du dann blaue verzeichnisse? also bei mir hats bis jetzt immer gereicht diese zeile ins die .bashrc einzufügen und anschließend die .bashrc nach /root/.bashrc zu kopieren und nach /home/user/.bashrc !!! sollte normal klappen!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@total_planlos

Was soll denn der Mist mit source /etc/profile! Lies mal die Manpage! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als einem Anfänger komplette Falschinformationen zu geben. Dann lieber den Mund halten!

@thrashed

Nimm bitte sofort die Zeile source /etc/profile aus der Datei /etc/skel/.bashrc heraus!!

Wenn total_planlos vor seinem post /dev/brain eingeschaltet hätte, hätte ihm auffallen müssen, dass die Bash IMMER zuerst /etc/profile einliest und danach die Dateien ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login und zu guter letzt ~/.profile einliest (und zwar in dieser Reihenfolge).

Sowas erfährt man übrigens mittels 

```
man bash
```

allerdings nur, wenn man die manpage auch liest, /dev/brain aktiviert und auch ein wenig mitdenkt...

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> habe man bash gelesen, finde aber unter 'INVOCATION' nichts wie ich einen alias dauerhaft setze Sad

 

oder wie erklärst du dir dann

```
When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or  as  a  non-interactive  shell  with  the  --login option,  it  first  reads  and  executes commands from the file /etc/profile, if that file exists.  After reading that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile, in that order, and  reads and executes commands from the first one that exists and is readable.
```

Nun zu deinem Problem:

Wenn du etwas in /etc/skel/.bashrc hinzufügst, dann wird dieser Inhalt in das Homeverzeichnis eines NEU ERSTELLTEN Benutzers kopiert. Auf bereits bestehende Benutzer hat das keinen Einfluss!

Willst du die Aenderung Permanent bei deinem User vornehmen, dann musst du schon die Datei .bashrc in deinem Homeverzeichnis anpassen!

Beispiel:

Wenn du nur für deinen Benutzer den alias permanent haben möchtest, editierst du einfach die Datei ~/.bashrc.

Laut deinem Quote steht dort Momentan folgende Zeile drinn:

```
alias ls="ls --color=auto"
```

lösche hier einfach das =auto so das nachher nur noch

```
alias ls="ls --color"
```

steht. Wenn du möchtest, dass bei zukünftig erstellten Usern dieser Alias ebenfalls gesetzt ist, dann fügst du die Zeile eben auch in /etc/skel/.bashrc ein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## thrashed

danke STiGMaTa_ch, für deine schroffe, jedoch sehr kompetente Antwort  :Smile: 

Nun habe ich alles so gemacht wie du es mir 'befohlen'  :Wink:  hast.

So, unter xterm und konsole (kde console) funktioniert das nun alles prächtig.  Bei Eterm funktioniert das jedoch nicht! Warum nicht? Greift Eterm nicht auf die .bashrc zu? Komischerweise habe ich in der Eterm nämlich eine farbige Umgebung wenn ich dort als root arbeite, als user jedoch nicht.

Und wenn ich mit strg+alt+F11 von X auf die echte konsole wechsel habe ich weder als normaler benutzer noch als root eine farbige Umgebung.

Ich verstehe das nicht. Vor allem nicht mit Eterm und das das als root funktioniert und nicht als normaler Benutzer. denn root greift dann ja auf die .bashrc zu, weil dort das gesetzte alias funktioniert.

hoffe ihr wisst weiter.

lg

thrashed

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> danke STiGMaTa_ch, für deine schroffe, jedoch sehr kompetente Antwort 

 

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann es nicht ausstehen wenn jemand alle Infos hat und dann trotzdem darauf wartet, dass man ihm die fertige Lösung auf dem Präsentierteller serviert.

Nur schon dein Link auf den anderen Thread hätte dir die Lösung gebracht. Auch die Hilfe von Deever war angemessen und wenn du die Manpage gelesen hättest und auch einige Versuche gemacht hättest, wärst du von ganz alleine auf die Lösung gekommen.

Aber egal. Die Hauptsache ist, dass du das Problem gelöst hast

 *Quote:*   

> Nun habe ich alles so gemacht wie du es mir 'befohlen'  hast.

 

Schön wenn die Leute parieren  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Greift Eterm nicht auf die .bashrc zu?

 

Hmm.. ob da wohl ein 

```
man eterm
```

 deine Frage beantworten würde?  :Wink: 

Aber ich nehm dir die Antwort vorweg. Nein. .bashrc ist (wie der Name schon andeutet "bashrc=bash resource configuration") die Konfigurationsdatei für deine BASH. Eterm verwendet andere Konfigurationsdateien.

ABER

Egal welches Terminal du auch benutzt, im Normalfall lädt das Terminal die Shell, welche der Benutzer in /etc/passwd angegeben hat. Von daher sollte .bashrc durch die BASH auch eingelesen werden.

Der Grund warum es bei dir keine Farben hat könnte sein, dass dein TERM falsch gesetzt ist. Gib mal 

```
echo $TERM
```

 ein und schau was er dir als Ausgabe liefert. Wenn du das unter eterm ausführst müsste die Ausgabe eigentlich Eterm lauten.

Wenn dem nicht so ist kannst du das mal kurz neu setzen 

```
export TERM=Eterm
```

Wenn du dann mit ls arbeitest solltest du die Directory Farben sehen. Wenn nicht, dann musst du überprüfen ob in /etc/DIR_COLORS irgendwo der Eintrag TERM Eterm zu finden ist.  Ansonsten musst du diesen auch noch hinzufügen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## thrashed

Tja mein liebster STiGMaTa_ch, das problem ist nicht meine Suchfaulheit oder suche nach fertigen Lösungen, oder nicht auseinandersetzen mit dem Problem. Sondern das mir  die HowTo nicht wirklich helfen.

KLar, das man eterm geht auf meine Kappe, aber ansonsten habe ich alles so gemacht wie es in den threads beschrieben ist.

Selbst deine Hilfe konnte mir nicht helfen das ich noch immer keine Farbe auf der echten konsole (strg+alt+f1) habe. und ich verstehe auch einfach nicht warum ich unter Eterm eine färbige Umgebung habe wenn ich als root arbeite, nicht aber als normaler user. leserechte für die bashrc haben alle. Nirgenstwo steht wieso warum weshalb das so ist. Und für jemanden der noch nicht so lange wie wahrscheinlich du mit linux zu tun hat, ist es nicht so einfach, wo man mit suchen anfangen soll um das gewünschte Ziel zu erreichen. ... Also bitte ich um meine für dich vielleicht dämlichen Fragen um Entschuldigung.

wenn ich in der 'echten' (strg+alt+f1) console ein echo $TERM mache, bekomme ich ein 'linux'. dieses ist auch in der /etc/DIR_COLORS eingetragen, wie eben auch Eterm und noch 932784 andere x-consolen.

wieso habe ich bei xterm und der kde-konsole eine färbige Umgebung aber bei Eterm und der gnome-console keine färbige umgebung. stehen doch alle in der /etc/DIR_COLORS drinnen.

Bei der Eterm und der gnome-console habe ich nur als root eine färbige Umgebung, jedoch nicht als user.

und in der echten console (strg+alt+f1) habe ich weder als root noch als normaler benutzer eine färbige umgebung.

ich lese die manuals und howtos und mache alles so wie beschrieben, aber es funktioniert eben gar nicht oder eben nur zur Hälfte.

Ich finde das mit der färbigen Umgebung nicht so wichtig, ich will linux besser kennen lernen und ich will dieses Problem deswegen lösen und wissen warum das zur hölle bei mir einfach nicht klappen will.

Trotzdem ein riessen Grosses Danke für deine Geduld und deine Hilfe in die Schweiz  :Smile: 

lg thrashed

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> Tja mein liebster STiGMaTa_ch, das problem ist nicht meine Suchfaulheit oder suche nach fertigen Lösungen, oder nicht auseinandersetzen mit dem Problem. Sondern das mir  die HowTo nicht wirklich helfen.

 

Diesen Eindruck hast du am Anfang nicht vermittelt.

Aber egal. Jetzt setzt du dich damit auseinander (und besonders wichtig, du befolgst meine Befehle  :Laughing: )...

 *Quote:*   

> KLar, das man eterm geht auf meine Kappe, aber ansonsten habe ich alles so gemacht wie es in den threads beschrieben ist.

 

Naja, aber die Manpage scheinst du nicht wirklich gelesen zu haben, denn dort stand es ja drinn. Erst nachdem ich dir gesagt hatte wo du was reinschreiben musst ging es, obwohl die selbe Information (halt nur auf Englisch) auch in der manpage stand. Und dass du darin lesen sollst und in welcher Sektion hatte dir Deever schon mittgeteilt...

Aber egal. In Zukunft einfach besser machen...

 *Quote:*   

> Und ich verstehe auch einfach nicht warum ich unter Eterm eine färbige Umgebung habe wenn ich als root arbeite, nicht aber als normaler user. 

 

Hmm.. gute Frage. Hast du denn den alias ls="ls --color"  bei jedem Benutzer in die .bashrc eingetragen? Also wenn es bei root geht und bei MeinBenutzer nicht, dann würde ich ganz spontan mal checken ob in /home/MeinBenutzer/.bashrc der alias auch auf ls="ls --color" gesetzt ist.

Falls es in dem Verzeichnis gat kein .bashrc gibt, dann musst du es aus dem Verzeichnis /etc/skel kopieren. Vorher allerdings ueberprüfen ob der alias schon in /etc/skel/.bashrc drinn steht.

 *Quote:*   

> wahrscheinlich du mit linux zu tun hat, ist es nicht so einfach, wo man mit suchen anfangen soll um das gewünschte Ziel zu erreichen. ... 

 

Das wirft dir auch niemand vor. Du hattest eine berechtigte Frage und es wurde dir ja auch geholfen. Erst als man dir die Lösung FAST fertig serviert hatte und du immer noch nicht Anzeichen für selbstinitiative gezeigt hast, wurde es mühsam.

 *Quote:*   

> Also bitte ich um meine für dich vielleicht dämlichen Fragen um Entschuldigung.

 

Brauchst du nicht. Ich wurde nicht wegen deiner Frage aufbrausend, sondern weil du den Anschein erweckt hast, nichts selber zur Lösung beitragen zu wollen. Von mir aus darf jemand im Gentoo Forum auch die Frage stellen "Wo ist mein Kernel normalerweise zu finden?". Wenn man ihm dann jedoch sagt "Lies http://xxx" und er  dann mit der Antwort kommt "Ich habe es ja gelesen, aber da steht nur: Dort wo Sie ihn mit dem Befehl cp Kernel /ziel/pfad kopiert haben" und man merkt er hätte nur 1 + 1 zusammenzählen müssen, dann werden die Leute grantig!

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich in der 'echten' (strg+alt+f1) console ein echo $TERM mache, bekomme ich ein 'linux'. dieses ist auch in der /etc/DIR_COLORS eingetragen, wie eben auch Eterm und noch 932784 andere x-consolen.

 

Als welcher Benutzer führst du das echo $TERM aus? root?

Erhältst du einen Output wenn du 

```
echo $LS_COLORS
```

 ausführst?

z.B. sowas wie 

```
no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:[...etc...]
```

Und wenn du in der Konsole bist [z.b. Strg+Alt+F1] und dich als root anmeldest. Welche Ausgaben erzeugen dann:

```
echo $TERM

echo $SHELL

echo $LS_COLORS

alias ls

```

Und das selbe Spiel nochmals, wenn du als MeinBenutzer eingeloggt bist...

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem ein riessen Grosses Danke für deine Geduld und deine Hilfe in die Schweiz 

 

Bitte  :Wink: 

----------

## thrashed

das kann doch nur n' doofes rechte problem sein, aber irgendwie dann auch wieder doch nicht, weil:

hier die Ausgaben deiner GEFORDERTEN  :Very Happy:  befehle:

als normaler benutzer in der xterm:

```
$ echo $TERM 

xterm
```

```
$ echo $SHELL

/bin/bash
```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

no=00:fi=00:di=01;..........g=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:
```

```
$ alias ls 

alias ls='ls --color'
```

als normaler benutzer in der Eterm:

```
$ echo $TERM 

Eterm
```

```
$ echo $SHELL

/bin/bash

```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

```

??? bekomme ich kein echo !!!

```
$ alias ls 

-bash: alias: ls: not found
```

als root in der xterm:

```
$ echo $TERM 

xterm
```

```
$ echo $SHELL

/bin/bash
```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

no=00:fi=00:di=01;..........g=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:
```

```
$ alias ls 

alias ls='ls --color'
```

als root in der Eterm

```
 # echo $TERM

Eterm
```

```
 # echo $SHELL

/bin/bash

```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

no=00:fi=00:di=01;..........g=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:
```

```
$ alias ls 

alias ls='ls --color'

```

als normaler benutzer in der echten konsole (strg+alt+f1):

```
$ echo $TERM 

linux
```

```
$ echo $SHELL

/bin/bash

```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

```

??? bekomme ich kein echo !!!

```
$ alias ls 

-bash: alias: ls: not found
```

als root in der echten konsole (strg+alt+f1):

```
$ echo $TERM 

linux
```

```
$ echo $SHELL

/bin/bash

```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

```

??? bekomme ich kein echo !!!

```
$ alias ls 

-bash: alias: ls: not found
```

und jetzt kommt der knaller:

auf der echten console (strg+alt+f1) als root nachdem ich ich mich als normaler benutzer eingeloggt habe und mit su root geworden bin:

```
 # echo $TERM

linux
```

```
 # echo $SHELL

/bin/bash

```

```
$ echo $LS_COLORS

no=00:fi=00:di=01;..........g=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:
```

in den X-consolen werde ich immer mit su root. wenn ich mit "su -" root werde, funktionieren die farben auch nicht in der xterm.

bin echt so dermassen ratlos  :Sad: 

1000 Dank für deine Hilfe.

Will das Problem verstehen und dazu lernen  :Smile: Last edited by thrashed on Mon Jan 24, 2005 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hmm..

Versuch mal folgenes bei deinem Benutzer und beim root Benutzer.

Als Benutzer:

```
cd

ls .bash_profile

Wenn er .bash_profile ausgibt dann mach folgendes:

cp .bash_profile .profile

Wenn er sowas wie No such file or direcotry augibt mach folgendes:

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .profile

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .bash_profile
```

Als Root:

```
cd

ls .bash_profile

Wenn er .bash_profile ausgibt dann mach folgendes:

cp .bash_profile .profile

Wenn er sowas wie No such file or direcotry augibt mach folgendes:

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .profile

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .bash_profile
```

Dann ueberprüfe erneut ob bei Eterm etc.  die Verzeichnisfarben etc. Farbig sind. (Vorher solltestr du X neu starten oder gleich den Rechner).

Dann würde mich interessieren, in all den vorherigen Fällen wo ein 

```
alias ls
```

 ein -bash: alias: ls: not found ausgegeben hat, ob der Befehl 

```
ls --color /
```

 Farbige Verzeichnisse ausgibt oder nicht.

Und zum Schluss noch eine Bitte. 

Die Zeilen in deiner vorherigen Meldung, welche 

```
no=00:fi=00 etc. 
```

 ausgeben sind zu lang. kürze diese einfach ein wenig, damit man deinen Post ohne zu scrollen lesen kann  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## thrashed

DU BIST MEIN HELD

das war's  :Smile: 

```
cd

ls .bash_profile

Wenn er .bash_profile ausgibt dann mach folgendes:

cp .bash_profile .profile

Wenn er sowas wie No such file or direcotry augibt mach folgendes:

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .profile

echo ". ~/.bashrc" > .bash_profile
```

so jetzt funktioniert alles.

habs nun nachgelesen und verstehe auch warum  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> DU BIST MEIN HELD

 

Hey, hey, hey... Dabei habe ich noch gar nicht befohlen, dass du mich als Held verehren sollst  :Smile: 

Ach Quatsch! Freut mich dass es funktioniert hat.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

danke jungs, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## derbrain

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem:

Zunächst mal steht bei keinem Terminal der Benutzername, sondern bash-2.05b; als Benutzer hab ich zumindest bunte Verzeichnisse, als root nicht. Sobald ich 

```
source /etc/profile
```

 aufrufe, ist der Benutzername in Farbe da. Wechle ich dann per su zu root, werden die Farben beibehalten. Also zwar auch bunte Verzeichnisse, aber "root" sollte ja rot sein und nicht grün. Wenn ich als root nochmal source /etc/profile ausführe, dann ists so wies sein soll. Aber halt nur in diesem einen Terminal, wenn ich ein zweites aufmach geht das Ganze von vorne los. Ich dachte source /etc/profile wird eh immer ausgeführt, weils ja die systemweite Standardvorgabe ist?

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Versuch mal folgenes bei deinem Benutzer und beim root Benutzer.
> 
> Als Benutzer:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Geholfen hat das leider nicht. Aber warum kopieren? Dann muss man ja alles zweimal ändern. Und wie ändert man das dann systemweit?

Und überhaupt: warum geht das nicht mehr automatisch? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, musste ich auf meinem anderen Rechner nichts derartiges ändern.

 *Quote:*   

> Und zum Schluss noch eine Bitte. 
> 
> Die Zeilen in deiner vorherigen Meldung, welche 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Naja, es war aber von dir auch nicht besonders sinnvoll, den oben von mir zitierten Code in identischer Ausführung zweimal (einmal Benutzer, einmal root) zu posten  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Das liegt daran, daß 'su' keine Loginshell startet, 'su -' hingegen schon. Nähere Informationen dazu siehe Manpage zu su und $SHELL.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Naja, es war aber von dir auch nicht besonders sinnvoll, den oben von mir zitierten Code in identischer Ausführung zweimal (einmal Benutzer, einmal root) zu posten  

 

Naja, ich bezog das damals auch nicht auf herunter scrollen (was heutzutage mittels Mausrad ja kein Problem mehr darstellt) sondern auf das Seitwärtsscrollen. Die angegebene Zeile hatte diesen Thread um ein paar hundert Pixel nach rechts wachsen lassen.  :Cool: 

Das Problem mit "bash-2.05b" löst du, indem du beim jeweiligen Icon für ein Terminal die Option "-ls" anhängst.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## derbrain

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Die angegebene Zeile hatte diesen Thread um ein paar hundert Pixel nach rechts wachsen lassen. 

 

ach soooo  :Smile:   ist wohl inzwischen geändert worden.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem mit "bash-2.05b" löst du, indem du beim jeweiligen Icon für ein Terminal die Option "-ls" anhängst.

 

Hmm, das löst das Problem auch nur temporär. Wenn ich su ausführe, werden die Farben wieder nicht angepasst. Ich hab jetzt mal die Dateien .bashrc, .bash_profile und /etc/profile auf meinen beiden Rechnern verglichen. Null Unterschied. Ich will auch nicht nur eine kosmetische Lösung, sondrn ich will wissen WARUM das nicht geht. Auf dem anderen Rechner muss ich auch nicht "-ls" anhängen. Ich hab auch die Umgebungsvariablen verglichen, aber auch da ist mir nichts aufgefallen...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Hmm, das löst das Problem auch nur temporär. Wenn ich su ausführe, werden die Farben wieder nicht angepasst.

 

Das hat dir ja Deever schon zu erklären versucht. Wenn du nur ein su machst, dann behälst du die Umgebung des Users bei, von der aus du ge'su't hast. Ergo bleibt die Farbe auch grün! Um die root Farbe auf rot zu bekommen musst du halt auch die Umgebung anpassen. Das wiederum erreichst du nur mit einem "su -" was wiederum einer Login Shell entspricht!

Wie Deever schon sagte...

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nähere Informationen dazu siehe Manpage zu su und $SHELL.

 

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Auf dem anderen Rechner muss ich auch nicht "-ls" anhängen

 

Könnte es daran liegen, dass dies bereits für dich erledigt wurde und z.B. kterm automatisch mit der Option -ls gestartet wird  :Question: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## derbrain

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Das hat dir ja Deever schon zu erklären versucht.

 Oha, hab den Beitrag anscheinend überlesen, sorry  :Embarassed: 

Aber wieder mal: auf dem anderen Rechner gehts auch ohne su -...

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *derbrain wrote:*   Auf dem anderen Rechner muss ich auch nicht "-ls" anhängen Könnte es daran liegen, dass dies bereits für dich erledigt wurde und z.B. kterm automatisch mit der Option -ls gestartet wird 

 

Hmm, wie stell ich das denn fest? (ich nehm mal an, bei der "su"-Sache wird auch irgendwie automatisch "su -" ausgeführt?)

----------

